# pedal for edge of break up



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Generally I run my amp clean and 2 od pedals. One edge of breakup and one for medium gain. Right now I'm using a lovepedal blackface deluxe and its been ok but I'd like to try something different, so looking for some recommendations for and edge of breakup transparent pedal. Don't want to spend anymore than $150.
There is a Timmy pretty close to me for that price. Is that a good price and would it do what I'm after?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That Rocktron Austin Gold I got on here a few years ago is really great for edge of breakup tones. It really can't go any further than that.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Man, wow.
Ummm, Wampler Tumnus or Euphoria.
EHX SoulFood for that price range.
You’re bordering on “Klon” territory here pard’ner!

Opinions will be of the many..........


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Timmy, like you mentioned is a good option, a Klone like bzrkrage mentioned would be a good one as well. I've used both in the same edge of break up first position for years with a multitude of others after it, the Boss OD-3 is doing the trick right now really well for medium gain.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Man, wow.
> Ummm, Wampler Tumnus or Euphoria.
> EHX SoulFood for that price range.
> You’re bordering on “Klon” territory here pard’ner!
> ...



I'm using the Wampler Tumnus deluxe for medium gain. I've tried if for edge of breakup and didn't care for it as much as for medium gain.
How about a Voodoo Labs Sparkly Drive? I see one available right in my hometown for $75.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Timmy not sure if a great deal but will do what you want. Soul Food EHX as mentioned. Fairfield Barbershop $215 new, should be in your range used.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Timmy, GainChanger, OCD, Barbershop.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm using the Wampler Tumnus deluxe for medium gain. I've tried if for edge of breakup and didn't care for it as much as for medium gain.
> How about a Voodoo Labs Sparkly Drive? I see one available right in my hometown for $75.


I love the Sparkle Drive, and anyone who likes tubescreamers will. Its an 808 plus a clean boost with a blend.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

OCD. Should be able to find one for $100.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

Kingsley Page.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm reading that supposedly the Timmy is not good for blackface fenders due to the mid scooped character. And since I added the Warehouse G12 c\s it really has a mid scooped tone. Maybe thats why I'm not liking my lovepedeal BFD lately as I imagine its emulating that mid scoop. Maybe need to get more of a TS type pedal such as the sparkle drive.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Kingsley Page.


Yeah I recently made an offer on one but the owner decided to keep it. Which I'm kind of glad anyway as that much money would have taken a big chunk out of my guitar budget that I've squirrled away for when I find what I want.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning glory.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Best I've tried is an old JColoccia Horus Pedal if you can find one. Tele starts around 5:50


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

That Horus sounds fantastic. Unfortunately getting one is unlikely.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The Boss BD-2 Bluesdriver doesn't get a lot of love on forums but it is the only pedal that has not left my board since I got it. I turn the gain way down, 10:00 on the dial at most and use the level to get the desired boost.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Boss BD-2 Bluesdriver doesn't get a lot of love on forums but it is the only pedal that has not left my board since I got it. I turn the gain way down, 10:00 on the dial at most and use the level to get the desired boost.


It gets some love  they are solid pedals.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Boss BD-2 Bluesdriver doesn't get a lot of love on forums but it is the only pedal that has not left my board since I got it. I turn the gain way down, 10:00 on the dial at most and use the level to get the desired boost.


One of the pedals I'm considering is the BD2 Waza.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I just went down this road and settled with two pedals.

1. Lovepedal Brownface Deluxe - I've never tried the Blackface one that you own, but have been told that the Brownface is less compressed and has way less gain. I believe it, because for my setup, I have the gain up at about 3 0'clock.

2. Union Tube & Transistor Tone Druid - I know you wanted to keep you budget at about $150, but this pedal is worth the pricetag on the used market (roughly $200-$250). This is probably one of the best, if not the best low gain OD I've ever come across (imo).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I forgot about the BD-2, that is a good drive pedal.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've liked the Fulltone Fatboost for just this purpose for a long time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nobody mentions the Hermida Zendrive anymore. I still have it for medium gain.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I just went down this road and settled with two pedals.
> 
> 1. Lovepedal Brownface Deluxe - I've never tried the Blackface one that you own, but have been told that the Brownface is less compressed and has way less gain. I believe it, because for my setup, I have the gain up at about 3 0'clock.
> 
> 2. Union Tube & Transistor Tone Druid - I know you wanted to keep you budget at about $150, but this pedal is worth the pricetag on the used market (roughly $200-$250). This is probably one of the best, if not the best low gain OD I've ever come across (imo).


I like that very subtle breakup thats only noticed when you dig in. To get this with the lovepedal bfd I've got the gain almost off.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> That Horus sounds fantastic. Unfortunately getting one is unlikely.


I bought one new when they first came out and sold it a couple of years later. Picked up the one i have now on Reverb about 4 or 5 months ago. They're out there, just need to be patient and persistent. 

John told me his "id" pedal was a direct replacement. I wasn't willing to risk it but it would be worth checking out. They're also out of stock right now but he says he has a new version coming soon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> I've liked the Fulltone Fatboost for just this purpose for a long time.


I was coming back to post this.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm reading that supposedly the Timmy is not good for blackface fenders due to the mid scooped character. And since I added the Warehouse G12 c\s it really has a mid scooped tone. Maybe thats why I'm not liking my lovepedeal BFD lately as I imagine its emulating that mid scoop. Maybe need to get more of a TS type pedal such as the sparkle drive.


I disagree. Most of my amps are 'blackface-ish' and I use a Timmy successfully with all of them. It is a great pedal for what you want to do. It, more than any other pedal I have, doesn't molest the core sound of your amp. If you don't want it to. But you really have to RTFM. I suspect those that didn't like it into a BF didn't RTFM. 

Lots of other good suggestions here, but the Timmy won't disappoint, IMO.

Funny, I can't say or think Timmy without, in my head, hearing 'Dimmie' from The Exorcist (especially after watching it again this Halloween).


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> I like that very subtle breakup thats only noticed when you dig in. To get this with the lovepedal bfd I've got the gain almost off.


That's exactly what I like about the Brownface. The EQ on it is quite interactive as well.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Kingsley Page





guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I recently made an offer on one but the owner decided to keep it. Which I'm kind of glad anyway as that much money would have taken a big chunk out of my guitar budget that I've squirrled away for when I find what I want.


This is WAY beyond the OP’s budget, but the Kingsley Page really is that good. I had one but had to sell it for budget reasons.  But I did go back on the list in case resources in a year or so allow for it.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> One of the pedals I'm considering is the BD2 Waza.


I tried a BD2 Waza and liked it a touch better than the original.
I also played a Timmy and an OCD through a Twin Reissue and liked them both.
You won't go wrong with any of these three for edge of breakup and they won't cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

If a small form factor is desirable I suggest both the MXR Sugar Drive and Tubescreamer Mini.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

I was looking for the same sound. 

I’m a big fan of Xact Tone Solutions (XTS). Got their Multi-Drive and Atomic (great pedals). Called and asked what they thought about a verge of. Figured they’d offer their Imperial Overdrive. 

After asking about my styles (I like blues, jazz, rock, and funk on electric) they highly recommended the Timmy or Tim. Said their Imperial is about Country and they LOVE the Timmy for other styles. They build pedalboards, as well. Said the Timmy is a keeper. 

I picked one up and it’s a mainstay. EXCELLENT pedal. So many uses. My fave lately is with a compressor and a little delay for leads. Plug a Strat or Tele in there. What a beautiful sound!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Boss BD-2 Bluesdriver doesn't get a lot of love on forums but it is the only pedal that has not left my board since I got it. I turn the gain way down, 10:00 on the dial at most and use the level to get the desired boost.


My Boss BD-2 has been on my board for almost 10 years. I like it being sensitive to pick dynamics. That is a great pedal to push a tube amp.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I actually really liked my Plush Drive set to lower gain for a nice touch-sensitive edge of breakup tone that could be pushed by other pedals. It has only been recently ousted since I got a Kingsley pedal.

I bet if you looked in the "for sale" section you might even find one for cheap.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Another Boss bd-2 user here. Love that thing! I also recently got a Vox AC10c1 and it’s a great pair. I’m having a lot of fun with it on my jam board.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I love the Sparkle Drive, and anyone who likes tubescreamers will. Its an 808 plus a clean boost with a blend.


Yeah the blend is the best part.

They have a sparkle drive plus or something with more features. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> It gets some love  they are solid pedals.


Yeah that's why they wazaed it! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogyin1979 (May 14, 2018)

I will second an earlier suggestion on the Union Tube Tone Druid. Boosted 12AX7 tones and 10db of clean boost. I like it with Humbuckers.

If you are a single coil man, the other one I love, love, love: Vertex Steel String. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Barber Gain Changer, either the older one or the newer SR version -- both are great for boost/low-mid gain and VERY versatile!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Let me know what you have and I'll let you know if and how it could be modded to get what you want.


----------

